# An even better read....



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yep....."Follow the money". Enjoy!

Sixteen Concerned Scientists: No Need to Panic About Global Warming - WSJ.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It was a good read......I cannot help but think of Albert Gore Jr.......Can you imagine all the EPA regulatory restrictions that Ag would be encumbered with and the overwhelming costs of environmental regulations manufacturing would burdened by if that priss had been elected President.......puts me in mind of a seventies song....Lunatic Fringe.........I know your out there.

Regards, Mike


----------

